# Forcing 100% Zoom in Foxit reader



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Guys I use Foxit reader for pdf purpose. I would like to know if there are any setting in Foxit reader so that I can force every document which open in this reader to be opened on 100% zoom and page as continuous.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 17, 2011)

tools->preferences->page display
everything then is self understood


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

nims11 said:


> tools->preferences->page display
> everything then is self understood



gameranand its so simple...
atleast check in options


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah I have tried that and it doesn't work thats why I asked.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 18, 2011)

^^ it worked for me.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2011)

I have many docs but they don't open at 100% zoom. Some open at 57.85%, some at 60% and so.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I have tried that and it doesn't work thats why I asked.



but it worked for me.

I guess the PDF files have certain properties set in them that override the zoom options


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2011)

^^ Yeah then how to open those pdf which have zoom properties in them on 100% ???


----------



## nims11 (Jul 18, 2011)

preferences->history->check the "Restore last view setting....." box

open your pdf, set zoom to  100% and from now on that document will open with 100% zoom.


----------

